# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Escherichia coli  bakterie

## amerika1

car dini per kete bakter dhe si kurohet.,,po kur behet rezistent ne trup dhe nuk kurohet as me antibiotik

----------


## broken_smile

E. coli eshte nje bakter qe jeton ne zorren e trashe (colon) dhe eshte i dobishem per njeriun sepse ndihmon ne tretjen e ushqimit. Kur ky bakter shumohet se tepermi krijon infeksion. Bakteri mund te perhapet dhe te kolonizoje pjese te organeve te tjera si psh rruget urinare, gjenitalet, ureterin, veshkat etj. 
Ekzistojne forma te ndryshme te bakterit, kryesisht ato qe shkaktojne deme ne aparatin tretes- gastroenterit- dhe forma te tjera qe sjellin infeksione urinare, keto te fundit ne perqindje shume te larte. 
prandaj duhet ta specifikosh mire kerkesen tende.

----------


## s0ni

Amerika1, 
Do i besh mire vetes te lexosh mbi 'Factitious disorder'.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

E coli ne zorren e trash prodhon dy vitamina qe jan shume te rrendesishme ne trupin tone si vitamina K dhe vitamin B12...pothuajse bakteria dhe trupi jon ka nje lidhje symbiotic, per shkaqet e rrezikshme ti shpjegoj broken smile, apendesiti mund te shkaktohet nga E. coli nese ke nje ulser ne zorren e trash dhe transportohen to your appendix

----------


## vasi

Po kete bakter e kam dhe une rezistent  dhe kjo rezik me shkakton polipe ne qesken e urines me perseriten po kam frike ,,une pi antibiotike dhe nuk me bejne gje gjithnje me del ne analizat u cmenda kam 7 vjet nuk di cte bej

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

i ke ndryshuar llojet e antiobiotikve? dhe sdo te thot qe kjo do jet shkaktuesi mund te jet dicka tjeter gjitheashtu, kan marr gje "cultures" doktori qe eshte i sigurt qe eshte e.coli?

----------


## vasi

kam bere shume antibiotike sa me eshte bere myk ,,,po kam frike pse me perseriten kam 10 vjey me kete

----------


## vasi

kur bej analizat me del ky bakter dhe antibiotiket i kam me vije sme bejne gje nuk e mar vesh

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

oh me vjen shume keq hun, konsultohu me doktor te ndryshem se mbase dikush ka pasur pacient si ty qe i ka kuruar ose ka solucione te ndryshem, shpresoj se ke konsultuar me shume se nje doktor

----------


## vasi

u cmenda me doktoret kam pire te gjitha ilacet po me doli prape polipi bera djegjen prape gje e temershme nuk ka ndonje ne forum me keto probleme  me ndihmoni ju lutem

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> u cmenda me doktoret kam pire te gjitha ilacet po me doli prape polipi bera djegjen prape gje e temershme nuk ka ndonje ne forum me keto probleme  me ndihmoni ju lutem


Shiqo nese ke diknde ne holand sepse qumshti i deves eshte shume i mir per zorren e trashe dhe per ata qe jane te semure nga diabeti Qumshti i Deves prodhohet ne Holand

----------


## broken_smile

> u cmenda me doktoret kam pire te gjitha ilacet po me doli prape polipi bera djegjen prape gje e temershme nuk ka ndonje ne forum me keto probleme  me ndihmoni ju lutem


vasi, kerko per nje urolog te zotin, beji nga fillimi te gjitha analizat (tregohu e kujdesshme ne marrjen e kampionit) dhe bej kontrollet e nevojshme per polipet.

----------


## vasi

njere me thone ke polip njere papillome nuk i mar vesh ,,,aa mos u semursh ketu ne kete vend
nuk dipolipi me papilomen ku eshte ndryshimi

----------


## broken_smile

> njere me thone ke polip njere papillome nuk i mar vesh ,,,aa mos u semursh ketu ne kete vend
> nuk dipolipi me papilomen ku eshte ndryshimi


pak a shume jane te ngjashem, papillomi permban me shume ind fibroz dhe eshte me i perhapur...megjithate tani preferohet te perdoret termi neoplazi beninje. duhet te konsultohesh me mjekun.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vasi

dua te lexoj ne internet po nuk di ndonje faqe ku te futem ,qe te flase per kete semundje,,,,mu perserit prape e kam hequr ne 2003 ne 2005 tani prape mu be,,,,,,,,

----------


## broken_smile

> dua te lexoj ne internet po nuk di ndonje faqe ku te futem ,qe te flase per kete semundje,,,,mu perserit prape e kam hequr ne 2003 ne 2005 tani prape mu be,,,,,,,,


shpesh here informacionet ne lidhje me problemet e shendetit qe mund te merren nga interneti (duke perfshire edhe kete nenforum ku po shkruajme tani) jane dispersive dhe te ngaterrueshme kur nuk ke njohurite e mjaftueshme, prandaj dhe duhet te kesh besim tek mjeku.

----------


## dardajan

> kam bere shume antibiotike sa me eshte bere myk ,,,po kam frike pse me perseriten kam 10 vjey me kete


Ketu  eshte  edhe  gabimi  sepse  mjeksia  allopatike  pra  ajo  zyrtare  nuk  gjen  shkakun e  semundjes  dhe  eliminim  e  tij,  por  merret  me  pasojat,  dhe  bllokimin  e tyre per  nje  periudhe  te  vogel  kohe. Kjo  behet  qe  ju  dhe  shum  te  tjere  si  ju  te  ktheheni  ne  kliente  te  big farmes  dhe  te  konsumoni  ilace  pra  te  pasuroni  big  farmen.  Atyre  nuk  ju  intereson  qe  ju  te  sheroheni  por vetem  te  permiresoheni dhe  here  pas  here  te semureni  per  te  blere  ilace.
Mjeket  jane bashkepuntore  ne  kete  loje  dhe  kan  pjesen  e tyre, here  direkt ne te  holla  e  here  indirket,  sepse edhe  mjekeve  nuk  ju  intereson  qe  ju  te  sheroheni  pergjithmon  se  ska  me  lende  te  pare  per te  punuar.
Prandaj  si fillim  duhet  te  mesosh  e  kuptosh  se  si  eshte  e ndertuar  shoqeria  dhe  gjith  hilet  e saj.
Une  do  te  keshilloja nje mjek  Natyropat.
Nuk e di  ku jeton  dhe  nuk e di  nese  ka  aty  ku  jeni  ju  dhe  nese  ka kerkoi  qe  ti  shofesh  dipllomen  ose  shko  me  te  njohur  qe  te  jesh  e  sigurte  qe eshte  i  afte  se  kushedi te  del  ndonje nga  keta  fallcot  dhe  te  mbush me  ilace  kot.

----------


## broken_smile

> Ketu  eshte  edhe  gabimi  sepse  mjeksia  allopatike  pra  ajo  zyrtare  nuk  gjen  shkakun e  semundjes  dhe  eliminim  e  tij,  por  merret  me  pasojat,  dhe  bllokimin  e tyre per  nje  periudhe  te  vogel  kohe. Kjo  behet  qe  ju  dhe  shum  te  tjere  si  ju  te  ktheheni  ne  kliente  te  big farmes  dhe  te  konsumoni  ilace  pra  te  pasuroni  big  farmen.  Atyre  nuk  ju  intereson  qe  ju  te  sheroheni  por vetem  te  permiresoheni dhe  here  pas  here  te semureni  per  te  blere  ilace.
> Mjeket  jane bashkepuntore  ne  kete  loje  dhe  kan  pjesen  e tyre, here  direkt ne te  holla  e  here  indirket,  sepse edhe  mjekeve  nuk  ju  intereson  qe  ju  te  sheroheni  pergjithmon  se  ska  me  lende  te  pare  per te  punuar.
> Prandaj  si fillim  duhet  te  mesosh  e  kuptosh  se  si  eshte  e ndertuar  shoqeria  dhe  gjith  hilet  e saj.
> Une  do  te  keshilloja nje mjek  Natyropat.
> Nuk e di  ku jeton  dhe  nuk e di  nese  ka  aty  ku  jeni  ju  dhe  nese  ka kerkoi  qe  ti  shofesh  dipllomen  ose  shko  me  te  njohur  qe  te  jesh  e  sigurte  qe eshte  i  afte  se  kushedi te  del  ndonje nga  keta  fallcot  dhe  te  mbush me  ilace  kot.


operator natyropat jo mjek perderisa nuk ka mbaruar shkollen per mjekesi. 
po mire a ka te drejte te percaktoje nje diagnoze ky natyropati? po te leshoj nje recete ilacesh mundet? edhe polipet ne fshikezen e urines di ti trajtoje ky me ane te kures natyropate?

----------


## dardajan

> operator natyropat jo mjek perderisa nuk ka mbaruar shkollen per mjekesi. 
> po mire a ka te drejte te percaktoje nje diagnoze ky natyropati? po te leshoj nje recete ilacesh mundet? edhe polipet ne fshikezen e urines di ti trajtoje ky me ane te kures natyropate?


Dakort  me  korrigjimin  operator dhe jo  mjek.
Natyropati  nuk  ka  mbaruar  shkolle  per  mjeksi  por  per  natyropat qe  ka  3  vite  si  baze  dhe  shum  vite  per  specializime  te  ndryshme. Dhe  kesaj  shkolle  nuk  i  mungojne  as  Anatomia, as  fisiollogjia, e as  mjeksia  si  lende  baze, ndryshime  eshte  tek  thelbi  se  natyropati  perpiqet  te  gjeje  thelbin  e  problemit  duke germuar  thelle  ne menyren  e jeteses, te  ushqyerit, te  banimit, te  punes  etj... semundjet  nuk  lindin  sepse  ju  teket  te  lindin  ato  kane  nje  shkak  dhe  Natyropati  meson  ne  shkolle  menyrat  se  si  te  gjeje  thelbin  e  problemit  pra  te  semundjes.  Mbasi  e  ka  gjetur  e  ka shume  te  lehte  ta korrigjoje  dhe  sheroje semundjen.
Natyropati  nuk  ka  te  drejte  te  percaktoje  nje  diagnoze  dhe  tja  thote  te  semurit,  por  ai  vete duhet  ta  kuptoje diagnozen  ose  problemin  thelbesor  nga  ku  ka  zanafillen per  te  percaktuar  rrugen  e  kurimit  qe  sigurisht  nuk  eshte ajo  e  ilaceve.
Nuk  ka  te drejte  as  te leshoje  nje recet  ilacesh  por  me  sa  shof edhe  ju  duhet  da dini  se  ilacet  dalin  nga  barnat  dhe  barnat apo  ushqimet  qe japin  efektin  e  atyre  ilaceve  mund  ti  pershkruaj. Nuk  eshte  e  ndaluar  ti  nderrosh  menyren e  te  ushqyerit  dhe  te  jeteses  njerzve  pra  per  kete  nuk  duhen  receta.
Po  di  ti  trajtoje,  nese  ato nuk  kane  dale jashte fushes  natyropatike,  ose  mbasi  te  jene  trajtuar  kirurgjikisht  nga  mjeku  perkates, i  jep  te  semurit  keshillat e  duhura qe  te  mos  i  perseriten.  Nersa  mjeku  i  thot  tani ti  hoqem  po  dolen  prap  ketu jemi  ne bisturin  e  kemi, ju  vetem  paguani  dhe  cdo gje  zgjidhet. Mjeku kirurg nuk i tregon  dhe   mbase  nuk  e di  edhe  ai  vet  zanafillen  e tyre.
Natyropatia  dhe  mjeksia  jane  dy  gjera  te  njejta dhe  te  kunderta  ne  te  njeten  kohe. Avantazhi  i  natyropateve  eshte  se  duan  te  mesojne  njerzit  se  si  te  mos  semuren  dhe  te  mos  marrin  ilace.
Kurse  ai  i  mjekeve eshte shum  i vonuar  mjeku  nderhyn  vetem  kur  semundjet  jane te  dukshme  te  prekshme  dhe bejne  muuuu  ateher  sigurisht  kane  edhe  mjete  e  metoda  kurimi,  qe  ne  te  shumten  e rasteve  jane  si  doktor  allamudhi  te  dhemb  syri  hiqe  te  shpetoj  tjetri,  gangren  ne  kembe  preje  te  shpetoj  tjetra. Bajamet  hiqi  se  nuk  duhen jane  kot  pa   asnje  funksion. Apandesiti  kot  eshte  edhe  ai  hiqe  me  perpara  se  te infektohet  etj....
Ne  trupin  tone  nuk  ka  asgje  te  tepert  e  tepert  eshte  vetem  injoranca .

----------


## broken_smile

dardajan, ne disa pika jam dakord me ty, ne disa te tjera jo, ne pergjithesi e ke idealizuar shume natyropatine. per sa i perket mjekesise ajo nuk eshte nje shkence ekzakte dhe si e tille ka akoma mangesite e veta. shume gjera varen nga dija dhe dora e operatorit. gjithsesi eshte nje disipline ne zhvillim e siper dhe zbulimet e reja qe dalin dita dites e konfirmojne. faktori gjenetik, i cili eshte pergjegjes nder te parit per etiologjine e semundjeve apo ndikimet qe faktore te tjere mund te ushtrojne ne zhvillimin e nje semundjeje, eshte ende nje pengese e madhe per mjekesine. jam e bindur qe ne nje te ardhme gjerat do ndryshojne per me mire, mjekesia do behet me e personalizuar dhe rrjedhimisht edhe me efikase, zhvillimi i farmacogenomica eshte nje shembull nder te shumtit. 
per sa i perket lidhjes mjekesi dhe natyropati jam e mendimit qe eshte me e dobishme nese te dyja disiplinat bashkepunojne me njera tjetren.

----------

